# Avocado 22 replacement glass



## Vino1718 (11/11/16)

Hi, anyone know if local vendors will get soon? Looking to replace my cracked frosted glass but clear will do if i cant find the frost.

Avocado Genesis 22mm

Thanks


----------



## blujeenz (11/11/16)

Vino1718 said:


> Hi, anyone know if local vendors will get soon? Looking to replace my cracked frosted glass but clear will do if i cant find the frost.
> 
> Avocado Genesis 22mm
> 
> Thanks


If you dont find either, www.nde.co.za sell SS 316 tubing OD 22mm 1.5mm wall thickness.
You'd have to give them a phone to see if they have stock and still sell minimum 1M length.


----------



## Vino1718 (2/12/16)

I see thevapery has in stock. Anyone in Pretoria willing to buy one or two for me and ship it to Stellenbosch please. Think that their delivery price is too steep. Will EFT monies. Also i'm not in a hurry.

Pwety please.


----------



## Vape_r (2/12/16)

@Vino1718 ill share shipping with you man, pm me


----------



## Vino1718 (5/12/16)

Vino1718 said:


> I see thevapery has in stock. Anyone in Pretoria willing to buy one or two for me and ship it to Stellenbosch please. Think that their delivery price is too steep. Will EFT monies. Also i'm not in a hurry.
> 
> Pwety please.



Anyone?


----------



## Vino1718 (8/1/17)

bump


----------

